# Jason-chippendale



## jason-strip (Jan 25, 2012)

Hello! 
My name is Jason, I'm french.

I speak a little bite English so sorry if understand things and don't understand others...

Height: 1.68 mètres.
Weight: 75 kg.

I love trainings and push heavy weights.


----------



## jason-strip (Jan 25, 2012)

Some pics:


----------



## Arnold (Jan 25, 2012)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*jason-strip* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## jason-strip (Jan 25, 2012)

Ok, thank you.


----------



## colochine (Jan 25, 2012)

Hola bienvenidas a IM!!!


----------



## jason-strip (Jan 25, 2012)

I am here to learn a maximum of things and to be better.


----------



## jason-strip (Jan 25, 2012)

pics:


----------



## Dath (Jan 25, 2012)

Welcome to IRONMAG !


----------



## jason-strip (Jan 25, 2012)

Me:


----------



## returnofthdragon (Jan 25, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## aminoman74 (Jan 25, 2012)

welcome


----------



## jason-strip (Jan 25, 2012)

welcome everybody!


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jan 25, 2012)

Welcome to the board!!


----------



## charley (Jan 25, 2012)

Hey bro..............


----------



## brazey (Jan 25, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## jason-strip (Jan 26, 2012)

Pics


----------



## CEM Store (Jan 26, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## cod123 (Jan 26, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## 69grunt (Feb 3, 2012)

Welcome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mrquest (Feb 10, 2012)

Welcome


----------

